# Rescues of The Month February 2012



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*The Rescues of the Month for February are:*

*Dirks Fund*

*And*

*Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue*
_______________________________________


*Dirks Fund*

Dirks Fund - Golden Retriever Rescue: St. Louis, MO


*Available Goldens*:
http://www.dirksfund.com/Adoption/Adoptables/

*To Make a Donation*:
http://www.dirksfund.com/Ways-To-Support-Us/Donations/

*Can also mail a check to*:
Dirk's Fund
11321 Cragwold Road
St. Louis, MO 63122


AND


*Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue*

http://www.goldheart.org/

*Available Goldens:*
www.goldheart.org/adopting/available.http://html

*To make a donation:*
http://www.goldheart.org/donate.html

*Can also mail a check to:*
GoldHeart
P.O. Box 522
Owings Mills, MD 21117


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Two Wonderful Rescues*

Dirk's Fund and Goldheart are two wonderful rescues!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

